# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  هل يمكن ربط الميتاتريد بسوق الاسهم السعودية؟؟  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الرقم الالكتروني

​هل يمكن ربط الميتاتريد بسوق الاسهم السعودية؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

لا اعتقد ذلك اخي الكريم 
لكن يمكن تحميل بيانات السوق السعودي الى الميتاستوك

----------


## يوسفي

no ميتاستوك وايمي بروكر فقط

----------


## دييكو

الميتاتريد ليس للسوق السعودي

----------


## alfaf

كيف حول بيانات اكسل الى بيانات ميتاستوك  
والعكس  
تحويل بيانات ميتاستوك الى اكسل

----------


## turki111

تم ربط السوق السعودي بالميتاتريدر وشغال لحظي بعد

----------


## p7i

> تم ربط السوق السعودي بالميتاتريدر وشغال لحظي بعد

 هلا بالغالي ... ممكن توضيح كيف الربط بالسوق السعودي .... ؟ 
 و هل ممكن الربط الميتاتريد بالسوق الإماراتي ؟؟  
و تسلم

----------


## متاجر_اسهم

يمكن ربط اكثر من منصة بالميتاتريدر

----------


## متاجر_اسهم



----------


## متاجر_اسهم



----------


## متاجر_اسهم



----------


## Abdullah Hasan

> تم ربط السوق السعودي بالميتاتريدر وشغال لحظي بعد

  
تكرماً لا امراً ماهي الطريقة لذلك ؟

----------


## كفو070

موجوده عند الأخ حكيم علي مااذكر بغيت اشترك لاكن اجلت فكره الأسهم فيما بعد

----------


## Point.system

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bank_forex

هل توجد طريقه لربط وتكون اسعار لايف بالميتا؟

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> تم ربط السوق السعودي بالميتاتريدر وشغال لحظي بعد

 ممتاز عليك
لمن يكتفي بفريم الديلي:
كلمة السر كلها في وجود البيانات المهمة--وهي موجودة تاريخيا في موقع تداول نفسه
وبالتالي يمكن ربطها بالاكسل ومن الاكسل الى الميتا
اعتقد لاتحتاج ميتاستوك او غيره الا اذا كان امرها اسل من الاكسل

----------


## bank_forex

اين استطيع ان اجد بيانات تاريخيه لاسهم الخليج مجانا؟

----------


## DeLight

ننتظر الجديد الى يقدر يفيد لا يبخل

----------


## DAX30

افيدونا 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## nsmh1

افيدونا 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Fouad.Noman

هنالك شركة وساطة خليجية يوجد بها السوق السعودي ومنصتها MT4

----------


## DAX30

> هنالك شركة وساطة خليجية يوجد بها السوق السعودي ومنصتها MT4

 شسمها ؟

----------


## Wave202

اتمنى لو اجد منصة ميتاتريدر للاسهم السعودي

----------


## abunawaf9

الربط باشتراك حسب مفهومي البسيط
من مزود خدمه لايف وتشغله على الميتاتريد

----------


## turki22

السللم عليكم اذا ممكن طريقه الربط لحضيا بالسوق السعودي ربي يسعدكم

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

يا جماعه اللي يعرف الطريقه يعلمني حتى لو بمقابل

----------

